# bout time to treat all traitors in the same manner



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Omar Criticizes McCarthy for Reaffirming Vow to Bar Her from Committees


Ilhan Omar responded to the "threat" from Kevin McCarthy, vowing to kick her off of her committees when he becomes speaker of the House.




www.breitbart.com





She and her ilk can not keep a civil tongue in their heads.

Too bad they can't be sent packing. Maybe all those who voted for her and her compatriots🦝🦊🐰🐱


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Be a good time to invest in tar and feathers.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Traitors deserve nothing better than a public execution by hanging..


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Lmao that is the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Set them up on a Slippy pike. Leave them til spring, crows have to eat. 

Maybe practice on a few teachers with their drag queens in school.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess the new guy doesn't believe in holding folks accountable for their actions.

And the good little weasel face doctor should be number one on the list for helping the illegal gain of function research by the Chinese that gave us COVID 19


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> Traitors deserve nothing better than a public execution by hanging..


So WHO declares them traitors? What facts of law?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> Guess the new guy doesn't believe in holding folks accountable for their actions.
> 
> And the good little weasel face doctor should be number one on the list for helping the illegal gain of function research by the Chinese that gave us COVID 19


That’s just an idiotic statement. No facts in evidence.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Set them up on a Slippy pike. Leave them til spring, crows have to eat.
> 
> Maybe practice on a few teachers with their drag queens in school.


Maybe we should prosecute those making statements about killing…


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Well we now know we have a liberal troll in our midsts


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Guess the new guy doesn't believe in holding folks accountable for their actions.
> 
> And the good little weasel face doctor should be number one on the list for helping the illegal gain of function research by the Chinese that gave us COVID 19


I simply pointed out the hypocrisy in your statement. You said and I quote “ She and her ilk can not keep a civil tongue in their heads.” That is something your “side” and “kind” are just as guilty of. If you don’t like the facts I can’t help that.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You know for someone to compare what is said by a few folks on the right with the non stop demonize by just about any politician on the left it's like comparing Ronald Reagan to Adolph Hitler. Or Joe Stalin. 

And I think comparing Anthony fauci to Joseph mengele is very accurate. A mad doctor conducting horrible experiment on innocent humans without their consent. Especially since he had the willing support of folks like governor Cuomo.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

You do realize your last statement proves the point that your just being a hypocrite. If it actually mattered to you you’d wouldn’t try to justify one side doing it because the other does it, but that means you’d have to actually have the moral compass to understand why it’s actually wrong all together, regardless of political ideology. I mean, I can’t begin to imagine why you want to make posts like this, then ignore the other side of the coin. I mean it wasn’t all that long ago the right was calling for the hanging of a sitting vice president, planning the kidnapping of a sitting state governor… Those sound like things a traitor would do, wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

We are preached at nonstop that 'violence is never the answer!' by the entities who use violence 24/7 to accomplish their ends.
Use your own judgment.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Maybe we should prosecute those making statements about killing…


Yep, sure would cover most people with that broad of a brush.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Yep, sure would cover most people with that broad of a brush.


He wouldn't last one day


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I could introduce him to bubba Leroy and Alphonse


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> You know for someone to compare what is said by a few folks on the right with the non stop demonize by just about any politician on the left it's like comparing Ronald Reagan to Adolph Hitler. Or Joe Stalin.
> 
> And I think comparing Anthony fauci to Joseph mengele is very accurate. A mad doctor conducting horrible experiment on innocent humans without their consent. Especially since he had the willing support of folks like governor Cuomo.


Based on your statements, I’d say you need to be removed…because your ability to separate reality from your world is a threat to all.
A perfect example of a drooling prepper “‘Murica! Guns…”


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> I could introduce him to bubba Leroy and Alphonse


So your fantasy life is just posting stupid threats on the internet? Ever thought YOU’RE the problem?
You are. Grow up.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

So I pose a sincere question ... How many millions of people can we allow to enter our country illegally before the country is no longer sovereign ..?


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

There is a loaded question, I think to find a true answer to that you should start with the Native Americans, after all they were the true citizens here long before anyone else was, especially those from England.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

ErickthePutz said:


> Based on your statements, I’d say you need to be removed…because your ability to separate reality from your world is a threat to all.
> A perfect example of a drooling prepper “‘Murica! Guns…”


Funny statement. Dr f illegally funds gain of function research in China that directly results in COVID 19 that kills over five million folks worldwide but you seem to think I have reality issues. Guess again Skippy


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

You can't help but notice that no one who is pro-illegal entry into our country is willing to post a number that would finally threaten the sovereignty of OUR nation ..


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

They don't have a number. They'll keep at until we revolt. And that includes Rino's like McConnell, mirkowski, and that moron from Utah. They're all in on it


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

GPShay said:


> You can't help but notice that no one who is pro-illegal entry into our country is willing to post a number that would finally threaten the sovereignty of OUR nation ..


It’s funny how everyone who’s ancestors came here and took land from the original inhabitants think they have a leg to stand on when it comes to legal immigration…..


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Here you go a little family history when my ancestor arrived in 1699....Within a year he married a Choctaw woman which he had two kids with her....so in my case your half right. 
Legal immigration thru marriage.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> It’s funny how everyone who’s ancestors came here and took land from the original inhabitants think they have a leg to stand on when it comes to legal immigration…..


Don't see you volunteering to go back to the old country


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

Real Old Man said:


> Guess the new guy doesn't believe in holding folks accountable for their actions.
> 
> And the good little weasel face doctor should be number one on the list for helping the illegal gain of function research by the Chinese that gave us COVID 19


I don't know the whole story on that. But Fauci should bare minimum come clean about his involvement in a situation that killed Millions of people, and help us get to the bottom of it. But the cocky weasel was born without a conscience ..It's a birth defect.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Don't see you volunteering to go back to the old country


Gee I wonder why, maybe just maybe it’s because world wide the system is broken? And instead of actually doing anything to fix it people just complain like you do? You know when it costs up to or more than 10,000 dollars and 10 years to go through the legal challenge maybe it’s time to say maybe we’re doing something wrong. But then again that would take common sense.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> Gee I wonder why, maybe just maybe it’s because world wide the system is broken? And instead of actually doing anything to fix it people just complain like you do? You know when it costs up to or more than 10,000 dollars and 10 years to go through the legal challenge maybe it’s time to say maybe we’re doing something wrong. But then again that would take common sense.


Only fools like the democrats see the system as broken. It was never intended to allow just about anyone to enter. When our country was growing, there was plenty of room for every one that came. But they came with what they brought. No hand outs from the government. But today the left thinks it's fine to let murders in and give them what we don't even give our Vets or retiree's. And just for the record I've worked for the last 54 years within the system doing what could be done to ensure that the right things were done for or to the right people.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Only fools like the democrats see the system as broken. It was never intended to allow just about anyone to enter. When our country was growing, there was plenty of room for every one that came. But they came with what they brought. No hand outs from the government. But today the left thinks it's fine to let murders in and give them what we don't even give our Vets or retiree's. And just for the record I've worked for the last 54 years within the system doing what could be done to ensure that the right things were done for or to the right people.


For some reason I find your last sentence entirely hard to believe, because it’s well known the system is broken and it’s not just “democrats” that think it is. It’s clear you do as well or else it wouldn’t be a issue you even complain of, but again that would be a common sense thing.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Only fools like the democrats see the system as broken. It was never intended to allow just about anyone to enter. When our country was growing, there was plenty of room for every one that came. But they came with what they brought. No hand outs from the government. But today the left thinks it's fine to let murders in and give them what we don't even give our Vets or retiree's. And just for the record I've worked for the last 54 years within the system doing what could be done to ensure that the right things were done for or to the right people.


Oh and if you are worried about the vets, maybe you should reconsider that statement, especially when republicans Will frequently vote against bills to benefit our veterans.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Several times one party has held both legislative house and the presidency and have failed to do anything to address this huge problem. It’s all politics by people who only care about getting re-elected and padding their wallets. The problem is that no politician is interested in doing what needs to be done, only in throwing blame on the other party.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> There is a loaded question, I think to find a true answer to that you should start with the Native Americans, after all they were the true citizens here long before anyone else was, especially those from England.


Actually, they migrated from Asia.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

So what's your vision of how America survives if we just keep letting anyone into OUR country .. Do you honestly believe that there is no limit to what we can absorb ..Do honesty believe that America is NOT capable of failing ?


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

GPShay said:


> So what's your vision of how America survives if we just keep letting anyone into OUR country .. Do you honestly believe that there is no limit to what we can absorb ..Do honesty believe that America is NOT capable of failing ?


And do you not think neither party actually doing anything to solve the problem rather than crying and whining about it to get elected by people who believe “this will finally be the year they do something “ isn’t leading us to failure? I mean both sides complain year after year after year and yet don’t lift a finger to actually do anything. They complain year after year after year about the deficit and national spending but yet can’t pass a balanced budget, can’t spend within our means, pass rules and laws that leads to wasteful spending, continue to sink money into projects that have huge budget overruns, way behind schedule, allow things like a normal hammer we can buy at lowes for 10.00 to be sold to the government for 100.00, the DoD and Pentagon holding on to money til the last second then panic buying millions of dollars of things like lobster, 600,000 dollar office chairs (per chair). I mean there is so much wrong that I can almost bet immigrants won’t be what breaks this country. As long as both sides keep shelling out way above what we take in and they keep printing money, it won’t take long before we go to bed and wake up like Kenya when their dollar collapsed and a load of bread skyrockets to 1,000,000.00 overnight. Think it won’t happen here? Why do you think prices are going up? Inflation is because the value of the dollar is sloop lower and lower, it’s not prices of things going up, it’s the amount of money it’s taking to reach the same value it did before. There is a reason our founding fathers created our system to not be a two party ruled system and we’re starting to see why. I’m just sitting back and watching history repeat its self while everyone else has the wool pulled over their eyes….


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

GPShay said:


> So what's your vision of how America survives if we just keep letting anyone into OUR country .. Do you honestly believe that there is no limit to what we can absorb ..Do honesty believe that America is NOT capable of failing ?


I don't think we will survive the way things are. The talk earlier was about illegals. We have laws that need to be followed. There IS a process to come in legally. It takes time and costs money. But, in the same respect, illegals pay thousands for the cartels to get them across the border, then they are home free.

For the average American, break a law, and you will pay the price. Yet in many cities, many crimes are not worth the time to pursue. Theft has increased dramatically. A good example is Target. They announced a multi-million dollar loss estimate for the year due to organized theft rings. In SF, Walgreens was called racists because they shut down a number of stores. People would just walk in and take what they want. Up to $1k, a ticket can be issued, but the police don't even bother. The crime won't be prosecuted.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> And do you not think neither party actually doing anything to solve the problem rather than crying and whining about it to get elected by people who believe “this will finally be the year they do something “ isn’t leading us to failure? I mean both sides complain year after year after year and yet don’t lift a finger to actually do anything. They complain year after year after year about the deficit and national spending but yet can’t pass a balanced budget, can’t spend within our means, pass rules and laws that leads to wasteful spending, continue to sink money into projects that have huge budget overruns, way behind schedule, allow things like a normal hammer we can buy at lowes for 10.00 to be sold to the government for 100.00, the DoD and Pentagon holding on to money til the last second then panic buying millions of dollars of things like lobster, 600,000 dollar office chairs (per chair). I mean there is so much wrong that I can almost bet immigrants won’t be what breaks this country. As long as both sides keep shelling out way above what we take in and they keep printing money, it won’t take long before we go to bed and wake up like Kenya when their dollar collapsed and a load of bread skyrockets to 1,000,000.00 overnight. Think it won’t happen here? Why do you think prices are going up? Inflation is because the value of the dollar is sloop lower and lower, it’s not prices of things going up, it’s the amount of money it’s taking to reach the same value it did before. There is a reason our founding fathers created our system to not be a two party ruled system and we’re starting to see why. I’m just sitting back and watching history repeat its self while everyone else has the wool pulled over their eyes….


I've given up trying to find a reasonably honest politician. They don't exist. 

The average society lasts on average of 240 years. We've hit that mark and are on the decline.

Bad times make strong men.
Strong men make good times.
Good times make weak men.
Weak men make bad times.

Wash, rinse and repeat. It seems to be a never ending cycle.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I don't think we will survive the way things are. The talk earlier was about illegals. We have laws that need to be followed. There IS a process to come in legally. It takes time and costs money. But, in the same respect, illegals pay thousands for the cartels to get them across the border, then they are home free.
> 
> For the average American, break a law, and you will pay the price. Yet in many cities, many crimes are not worth the time to pursue. Theft has increased dramatically. A good example is Target. They announced a multi-million dollar loss estimate for the year due to organized theft rings. In SF, Walgreens was called racists because they shut down a number of stores. People would just walk in and take what they want. Up to $1k, a ticket can be issued, but the police don't even bother. The crime won't be prosecuted.


Crime is a issue, but not in the way most people think. In order for crime to be prosecuted and criminals to be held accountable there must be somewhere for them to go. When you have jails and prisons full of people for things like speeding, bad tags, bad licenses, possession of weed, drunk in public, and all of these other victimless crimes, when someone who steals, assaults, maims, rapes comes along there’s no where to house them long term, that’s why things like that happen. It’s from knee jerk politics who make laws based on a knee jerk reaction. For example, they are still using science from the 1960s that’s been proven incorrect as their basis for keeping weed illegal. Why? Cheap labor. It generates income for the states. Why waste the time going after people when there’s no where to put them?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> Crime is a issue, but not in the way most people think. In order for crime to be prosecuted and criminals to be held accountable there must be somewhere for them to go. When you have jails and prisons full of people for things like speeding, bad tags, bad licenses, possession of weed, drunk in public, and all of these other victimless crimes, when someone who steals, assaults, maims, rapes comes along there’s no where to house them long term, that’s why things like that happen. It’s from knee jerk politics who make laws based on a knee jerk reaction. For example, they are still using science from the 1960s that’s been proven incorrect as their basis for keeping weed illegal. Why? Cheap labor. It generates income for the states. Why waste the time going after people when there’s no where to put them?


Yeah, the prison system is full of bad licensed, speeders and probably parking ticketed folks. Those are huge crimes against society.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, the prison system is full of bad licensed, speeders and probably parking ticketed folks. Those are huge crimes against society.


You can roll your eyes til you see brain, but I can guarantee you whatever state your in its a criminal violation punishable by fines and jail time. Heck in my state it’s up to a 2500 fine AND up to 12 months in jail so. Yeh there are people in jail for that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> You can roll your eyes til you see brain, but I can guarantee you whatever state your in its a criminal violation punishable by fines and jail time. Heck in my state it’s up to a 2500 fine AND up to 12 months in jail so. Yeh there are people in jail for that.


Yeah, it's probably a good thing to let the professional free to do what they do best.They have a right to conduct business just like everyone else. Ya gotta love the east coast.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, it's probably a good thing to let the professional free to do what they do best.They have a right to conduct business just like everyone else. Ya gotta love the east coast.


Not just the east coast. California it’s up to 6 months in jail and 1000 fine. Now jail is local jail not state prison, so when have a 50 bed local jail, and it’s full from people who didn’t do anything involving an actual victim, they didn’t hurt anyone else, where are you going to put the ones who have hurt someone?


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, i am pro border. Build the wall, etc. Take control of our border back from the cartels. The free flow of drugs and human trafficking is sickening. Liberals are willing to look the other way in an effort to load the Country with what they think will be future Democrat voters. Being raised in a farming community, i have come to know some "migrant" workers. Hispanics are almost all Catholic, strongly pro life, pro 2A, have traditional family values, not especially sympathetic to the alphabet people. Most of them are not looking for a handout, they take pride in being able to provide for their own families. And yes, believe it or not, once they get here and get established, they are pro border. They don't want this country to become the craphole they came from. The Dims didnt think this one all the way thru.. Hispanics have almost nothing in common with them. They are really flooding the Country with Conservatives, that will not vote dimocrat in the long run.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You do realize that weed today is much stronger than weed of 50 years ago. And where you live simple possession is only a class 3 misdemeanor and simple speeding - not reckless driving - is only punishable with a fine. Same goes for parking tickets . Might want to actually look up the law before you whine. Oh and simple possession - no internet to distribute - allows sn individual up to four ounces.


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

Real Old Man said:


> You do realize that weed today is much stronger than weed of 50 years ago. And where you live simple possession is only a class 3 misdemeanor and simple speeding - not reckless driving - is only punishable with a fine. Same goes for parking tickets . Might want to actually look up the law before you whine. Oh and simple possession - no internet to distribute - allows sn individual up to four ounces.


The only way you are going to end up in jail for any of those things, is if you don't show up for Court, or don't pay the fine. That's what happens to the hood rats.. and how they end up in jail for minor things.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

F


Lisa93 said:


> The only way you are going to end up in jail for any of those things, is if you don't show up for Court, or don't pay the fine. That's what happens to the hood rats.. and how they end up in jail for minor things.


Funny you should say that. Back when I still worked patrol that very thing happened. Since the judge issued a capias he had to be finger printed. Told us his name was John Smith. Turned out that afis Said he was Fred Jones wanted out of South Carolina on two first degree murder warrants. Last I heard he was on death row down there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> Not just the east coast. California it’s up to 6 months in jail and 1000 fine. Now jail is local jail not state prison, so when have a 50 bed local jail, and it’s full from people who didn’t do anything involving an actual victim, they didn’t hurt anyone else, where are you going to put the ones who have hurt someone?


Yup, better to keep the masses jailed and just let the professional criminals do what they do best. Got it.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> You do realize that weed today is much stronger than weed of 50 years ago. And where you live simple possession is only a class 3 misdemeanor and simple speeding - not reckless driving - is only punishable with a fine. Same goes for parking tickets . Might want to actually look up the law before you whine. Oh and simple possession - no internet to distribute - allows sn individual up to four ounces.


Really now? I’d love to hear you explain how a plant has managed to strengthen what it produces over time. I know the laws, and stand by what I said. I’m sorry I forgot that your unable to understand what examples are, that is something that is very rare. Now i also under your skewed views on things, and it makes perfect sense. Why would anyone who works for a broken system that allows for cheap easily obtainable labor want to actually fix the system? I mean it works so well 🙄.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> I’d love to hear you explain how a plant has managed to strengthen what it produces over time.


Plants can be manipulated and strengthened. One way is merging different species. It is man-made, but it's done a fair amount in the plant world.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> Really now? I’d love to hear you explain how a plant has managed to strengthen what it produces over time. I know the laws, and stand by what I said. I’m sorry I forgot that your unable to understand what examples are, that is something that is very rare. Now i also under your skewed views on things, and it makes perfect sense. Why would anyone who works for a broken system that allows for cheap easily obtainable labor want to actually fix the system? I mean it works so well 🙄.


Funny if you would have taken a little bit of time you could have done a Google search and found that the concensus is that today's weed has a substantial higher concentration of THC than that of the70's. And I do realize that you have little or no faith in our system of government nor our judicial system. But having lived under a benign dictator for a good number of years I can tell you this is light years better than any other. And while you can sneer at me and all those others who've worn the badge we're proud to be a part of the solution and not part of the problem


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Funny if you would have taken a little bit of time you could have done a Google search and found that the concensus is that today's weed has a substantial higher concentration of THC than that of the70's. And I do realize that you have little or no faith in our system of government nor our judicial system. But having lived under a benign dictator for a good number of years I can tell you this is light years better than any other. And while you can sneer at me and all those others who've worn the badge we're proud to be a part of the solution and not part of the problem


I have a hard time believing that, given what I’ve seen. Cops rally against reforms but yet cops with child porn get off scott free. Tell me why should I trust a system like that?


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

Esffemt said:


> I have a hard time believing that, given what I’ve seen. Cops rally against reforms but yet cops with child porn get off scott free. Tell me why should I trust a system like that?


You wont have to worry about the Cops. They will be at home trying to defend and take care of their own families. There will be no law. Your Cop haters paradise..


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Lisa93 said:


> You wont have to worry about the Cops. They will be at home trying to defend and take care of their own families. There will be no law. Your Cop haters paradise..


Show where I said I hate cops? So being critical of the double standards, lack of accountability, lack of prosecution for crimes they commit, the fact the system as a whole is broken makes over accepting the status que makes one a cop hater? I’m sure you never stopped to consider that one can hate the system and it’s flaws while still holding respect for the cops who actually do the right thing, don’t turn into a revenue collector, and actually do the job the way it is supposed to be done. I mean it’s hard to sit here and begin to understand why anyone would say something like you do, which gives off the appearance that you condone things like the ex officer from Worcester County md who was charged with if I remember right 29 counts of possession of child porn who got a slap on the wrist and told to be good for 2 years and it will all be dismissed…


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Esffemt said:


> I have a hard time believing that, given what I’ve seen. Cops rally against reforms but yet cops with child porn get off scott free. Tell me why should I trust a system like that?


A few examples:
Ex-CHP Officer Eric Lund convicted of child porn 5 years
Ex-Redwood City Officer Shawn Nimau convicted of child porn 2 years
Ex-Red Rock community College police officer Davis Delaney convicted of child porn 10 years.
Enter "Cops convicted of child porn" on Google, it's amazing how many have been caught and convicted.
Plenty of Ex-Cops are being sent to jail/prison for child porn, in general they get busted and do time.

Trusting the system depends on your lawyer and what proof they have your guilty, I've seen some people walk and you just shake your head and ask how.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

One Shot said:


> A few examples:
> Ex-CHP Officer Eric Lund convicted of child porn 5 years
> Ex-Redwood City Officer Shawn Nimau convicted of child porn 2 years
> Ex-Red Rock community College police officer Davis Delaney convicted of child porn 10 years.
> ...


And there as just as many who don’t. But then again, these are the people who are supposed to be the ones who are supposed to uphold and enforce the law, but yet when something like this seems so prevalent with that group it should raise red flags, and concerns but apparently for some it doesn’t. I mean I remember Boston PD coveted and protected a officer and their unit president for years for child rape and abuse charges. When the system doesn’t want to change and things like this are happening, one must start to wonder why those in the system don’t want to see a change….


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

Well.. My Dad is a retired Sheriff's Deputy, and my Brother is a current LEO. Nether one is a Pedophile, and both would pull your sorry a55es from a burning car. So i'm just going to let this thread go, and move on.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Lisa93 said:


> Well.. My Dad is a retired Sheriff's Deputy, and my Brother is a current LEO. Nether one is a Pedophile, and both would pull your sorry a55es from a burning car. So i'm just going to let this thread go, and move on.


And? My brother in law is a cop. Again one can hate the system and what’s broke in it and want to see it changed while also supporting the parts of the system that works as it should, then there are ones who just don’t care that it’s broken, because of their blinders.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> I have a hard time believing that, given what I’ve seen. Cops rally against reforms but yet cops with child porn get off scott free. Tell me why should I trust a system like that?


I could give you quite a number of dirty cops who no longer wear the badge and are doing hard time in prison among those they put away. But I also know of two that were not charged but forced to resign. In their case convicting them could have caused hundreds of cases to be called into question. I knew both officers and a good bit of what caused them to stray across the red line. In their case they'd spent way too much time in that cesspool. Their supervisors should have pulled them before they fell victim to temptation. Pedophiles in any form deserve everything the system can throw at them.

Good cops have even less tolerance for bad cops than you do. But we do agree that there too many cops that don't belong wearing a badge. Take that up with your local elected officials


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> I could give you quite a number of dirty cops who no longer wear the badge and are doing hard time in prison among those they put away. But I also know of two that were not charged but forced to resign. In their case convicting them could have caused hundreds of cases to be called into question. I knew both officers and a good bit of what caused them to stray across the red line. In their case they'd spent way too much time in that cesspool. Their supervisors should have pulled them before they fell victim to temptation. Pedophiles in any form deserve everything the system can throw at them.
> 
> Good cops have even less tolerance for bad cops than you do. But we do agree that there too many cops that don't belong wearing a badge. Take that up with your local elected officials


You just proved my point. You’d rather see them get off than possibly have their past cases looked into, why? If everything was done right nothing would change with a past case. That just smells of coverup. Let’s use the cop out of Florida who was planting drugs on traffic stops just to arrest people, would you agree that any past drug arrests he made should be reviewed to ensure no other innocent people were involved, or should any prior arrests not be reviewed and have possible innocent people in jail, with criminal records, etc (one person even lost custody of their kids) over a wrongful arrest?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> You just proved my point. You’d rather see them get off than possibly have their past cases looked into, why? If everything was done right nothing would change with a past case. That just smells of coverup. Let’s use the cop out of Florida who was planting drugs on traffic stops just to arrest people, would you agree that any past drug arrests he made should be reviewed to ensure no other innocent people were involved, or should any prior arrests not be reviewed and have possible innocent people in jail, with criminal records, etc (one person even lost custody of their kids) over a wrongful arrest?


Pedophiles are a group all by themselves and deserve all we can do for them. Second the decision on what to do to them was not up to me. I do know that a forensic team did review both officers computers both government and personal and the agencies making up the task force reviewed every case they were involved with before a decision to reopen or keep closed was made. 

So is the system broken or can it correct itself. I think the latter.

But don't brand all cops by the actions of a few. That would be like condemn everyone who flys the Gadsden flag by your actions


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

I haven’t condemned every cop but I’ve said multiple times the system is broken and needs to be fixed, but yet apparently doing that is “ brand all cops by the action of a few” there’s a lot that we could do to fix the broken system but anytime someone brings it up, it automatically makes them a cop hater, liberal, etc etc etc. A great example a local cop and the department here caught a lot of grief from other officers from stopping and writing a ticket to an office duty officer from New York for driving 71 in a 45 in his personal car on vacation. Cops bashing a cop for enforcing the law says we shouldn’t have to follow the laws we enforce and are above the law. Would you agree that is a bad image?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> That would be like condemn everyone who flys the Gadsden flag by your actions


Too late. The FBI has deemed the Gadsden flag a terrorist symbol.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> I haven’t condemned every cop but I’ve said multiple times the system is broken and needs to be fixed, but yet apparently doing that is “ brand all cops by the action of a few” there’s a lot that we could do to fix the broken system but anytime someone brings it up, it automatically makes them a cop hater, liberal, etc etc etc. A great example a local cop and the department here caught a lot of grief from other officers from stopping and writing a ticket to an office duty officer from New York for driving 71 in a 45 in his personal car on vacation. Cops bashing a cop for enforcing the law says we shouldn’t have to follow the laws we enforce and are above the law. Would you agree that is a bad image?


Of course he broke the law - in this case a crime of reckless driving punishable by up to a year in jail. Course if he badged me he's getting the summons. And yes I've arrested a judge and wrote the town attorney a summons. But that's me. Now do I know the whole story on your case? Nope. I can tell you that one Saturday I stopped a vehicle that had almost caused two head on collisions. Guy gave off a very distinctive odor. Failed all of the field sobriety tests. Blew 0.00. he was a diabetic who hadn't eaten. Did I write him? No. We left his car at the curb and drove him home where he could get something to eat and get his blood sugar right.

It sounds as though you May not be fully versed in how the commonwealth system of justice works


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Too late. The FBI has deemed the Gadsden flag a terrorist symbol.


Well I guess that settles it eff's a terrorist because he identify. With that flag. Along with a good number of folks King George the third branded as rebels


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Of course he broke the law - in this case a crime of reckless driving punishable by up to a year in jail. Course if he badged me he's getting the summons. And yes I've arrested a judge and wrote the town attorney a summons. But that's me. Now do I know the whole story on your case? Nope. I can tell you that one Saturday I stopped a vehicle that had almost caused two head on collisions. Guy gave off a very distinctive odor. Failed all of the field sobriety tests. Blew 0.00. he was a diabetic who hadn't eaten. Did I write him? No. We left his car at the curb and drove him home where he could get something to eat and get his blood sugar right.
> 
> It sounds as though you May not be fully versed in how the commonwealth system of justice works


You haven’t answered my question, in fact you deflected from answering. That’s great that’s what you did, but out of one there’s more than likely 10 who turn a blind eye, and a few who would still charge the diabetic, seen that first hand. Another good example, a ex friend of mine became a state cop., wrecked his patrol car and totaled it. I asked another cop I know a hypothetical if a cop wrecks his car what happens and his exact words were “what accident “ wink. I mean we can’t have two different justice systems and not expect there to be peace and harmony when we treat one group differently than the rest of the country. I can’t count on one hand how many personal vehicles I’ve seen with the police dept tags on them that just blow by you on the highway Ike your sitting still. So yep me, since I don’t understand commonwealth law, what the law is on speeding above the posted speed limit, when it’s allowed and what must be done for emergency vehicles. For the record I’m well trained in emergency vehicle operations.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> You haven’t answered my question, in fact you deflected from answering. That’s great that’s what you did, but out of one there’s more than likely 10 who turn a blind eye, and a few who would still charge the diabetic, seen that first hand. Another good example, a ex friend of mine became a state cop., wrecked his patrol car and totaled it. I asked another cop I know a hypothetical if a cop wrecks his car what happens and his exact words were “what accident “ wink. I mean we can’t have two different justice systems and not expect there to be peace and harmony when we treat one group differently than the rest of the country. I can’t count on one hand how many personal vehicles I’ve seen with the police dept tags on them that just blow by you on the highway Ike your sitting still. So yep me, since I don’t understand commonwealth law, what the law is on speeding above the posted speed limit, when it’s allowed and what must be done for emergency vehicles. For the record I’m well trained in emergency vehicle operations.


No I did not deflect. Your question was answered. Before one can be helped one has got to want to be helped. So have it your way. If you ever want to learn drop me a pm and I may get back with you in the next century


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

So no answer to what should be a easy to answer question?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This derailment, like all others, is riveting to witness.
When will it end?
Nobody knows.

But as you meander your way there, I'll simply remind all involved that we are to treat each other with respect and civility. Attack the argument, not the person.
Carry on.
😉


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread got spicy.

There is good cops and there are bad cops. Times are changing and I am waiting to hear about a bad cop screwing someone over and the victim takes him/her out with a deer rifle at his house when his guard is down. It is coming.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sadly very true. With everything that is going down in this country it's bound to happen. When it does it will get very ugly with the good being tarred and feathered with the bad. Then you'll have those willing to do the lefts bidding like that cowardly capital cop that shot and killed that unarmed female on 1/6/21. And look how the left has used that event to try and silence their opponents.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> like that cowardly capital cop that shot and killed that unarmed female on 1/6/21.


If she hadn’t been there, followed the law, followed orders, etc etc etc that the right love to preach any other time it happens, she would still be alive. Sorry not sorry she put herself in that position, no one else’s fault but hers. Period. She knowingly broke federal law…


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Trespassing is not punished by summary execution. That's a fact. That cowardly officer's life was never in any danger from her. If his actions were legal then you'd be justified in gunning down anyone who sets foot on your property.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Trespassing is not punished by summary execution. That's a fact. That cowardly officer's life was never in any danger from her. If his actions were legal then you'd be justified in gunning down anyone who sets foot on your property.


That’s not the point. Your totally missing the point. Your own signature on here is what happened, or do you not actually believe that if violent crime is to be curbed it’s only the intended victim who can do it? I mean when people are openly and public calling for the hanging of the sitting vice president, then storm the building he’s in, break windows for entry, break down doors, what would your thoughts on their intentions being as a law enforcement officer? A sight seeing tour group?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Esffemt said:


> That’s not the point. Your totally missing the point. Your own signature on here is what happened, or do you not actually believe that if violent crime is to be curbed it’s only the intended victim who can do it? I mean when people are openly and public calling for the hanging of the sitting vice president, then storm the building he’s in, break windows for entry, break down doors, what would your thoughts on their intentions being as a law enforcement officer? A sight seeing tour group?


Applying the motives of some to the group at large is a fine excuse for murder, eh?
Did Babbitt make any such threats? Did the officers standing right next to her in the room ignore such threats?
Or was she only guilty trespassing and committing acts of vandalism?
If she made no threats of violence, she was murdered by a coward who saw an opportunity.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Applying the motives of some to the group at large is a fine excuse for murder, eh?
> Did Babbitt make any such threats? Did the officers standing right next to her in the room ignore such threats?
> Or was she only guilty trespassing and committing acts of vandalism?
> If she made no threats of violence, she was murdered by a coward who saw an opportunity.


Lordy I couldn't have said this any better. He also tends to dismiss reports of non maga agitators in the crowd egging the crowd on. And there were capitol police holding doors open for folks to enter. Or that the no trespassing type sign was no longer where it had been


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy I couldn't have said this any better. He also tends to dismiss reports of non maga agitators in the crowd egging the crowd on. And there were capitol police holding doors open for folks to enter. Or that the no trespassing type sign was no longer where it had been


Both of you need a serious review of when deadly force is allowed. As far as “reports of non maga agitators in the crowd” that is hearsay, most of which was disproven. A prime example is people were saying the Q Shaman guy was BLM which was false. Same goes for the police holding the doors open, it’s just a conspiracy theory that people want to believe. I guess you would say it’s perfectly reasonable for a bank robber to rob a bank simply because the teller held the door open? I would expect better from a ex law enforcement officer of 54 years, when it comes to knowing and understanding when and where deadly force is justified, or would you say 90%, if not higher, of officers who use deadly force are cowards?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Esffemt said:


> Both of you need a serious review of when deadly force is allowed. As far as “reports of non maga agitators in the crowd” that is hearsay, most of which was disproven. A prime example is people were saying the Q Shaman guy was BLM which was false. Same goes for the police holding the doors open, it’s just a conspiracy theory that people want to believe. I guess you would say it’s perfectly reasonable for a bank robber to rob a bank simply because the teller held the door open? I would expect better from a ex law enforcement officer of 54 years, when it comes to knowing and understanding when and where deadly force is justified, or would you say 90%, if not higher, of officers who use deadly force are cowards?


You should really watch the video of her death will post it when I get off shift. There are others pounding on the glass of the door, but if you look closely you can see her just standing there. He points the gun in the direction of the door for several seconds. It is a horrible video.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Why do you guys bother engaging with leftist trolls? It’s a total waste of time. THEY don’t even believe all the bullshit they spout. They are just here to cause trouble. Ignore them and they will scamper back under the rock they came out from under.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Why do you guys bother engaging with leftist trolls? It’s a total waste of time. THEY don’t even believe all the bullshit they spout. They are just here to cause trouble. Ignore them and they will scamper back under the rock they came out from under.


You don't think he's a bot?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If Ashley Babbitt was such a threat why didn't any of the officers guarding the outside of the doors - within a foot of her just seconds of the murder - consider her a threat. Also in reviewing the video the tactical officer isn't Aiming his rifle at her, but clearly in the direction from which the shot came from. Will also post the video clearly showing a uniform officer holding an inner door for a good number of folks to enter


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Esffemt said:


> Both of you need a serious review of when deadly force is allowed.


It's not allowed by an officer of the law when the only crimes having been committed are vandalism and trespass.
Feel free to quote the statute that refutes this.



Esffemt said:


> Same goes for the police holding the doors open, it’s just a conspiracy theory that people want to believe.


I'm sorry, what were you lying?








INCREDIBLE MUST WATCH VIDEO OF CAPITOL POLICE ALLOWING PROTESTERS TO ENTER CAPITOL SIDE DOOR!


Incredible new video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021. A source exclusively released this footage




rumble.com





Sorry, "lying" is hopefully too strong a claim, and you're just ignorant to the facts of the event.
Let's hope that's it, and you'll admit to being educated by this security cam footage about the officers indeed holding the doors open and allowing protestors to enter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Why do you guys bother engaging with leftist trolls? It’s a total waste of time. THEY don’t even believe all the bullshit they spout. They are just here to cause trouble. Ignore them and they will scamper back under the rock they came out from under.


Hiya Chief!
Good to hear from you from time to time. How are things?
As to why we engage with trolls...


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

Chiefster23 said:


> Why do you guys bother engaging with leftist trolls? It’s a total waste of time. THEY don’t even believe all the bullshit they spout. They are just here to cause trouble. Ignore them and they will scamper back under the rock they came out from under.


Typical hypocrisy behavior as expected. 🤷‍♂️. The saying from the scarecrow from wizard of oz comes to mind when I see things like this, I always see it as a way of people saying if I only had a brain.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> As far as “reports of non maga agitators in the crowd” that is hearsay, most of which was disproven.


Actually the FBI did admit they had people in the crowd. But they flat out refused to identify any. Many of the rabble rousers were federal. They were identified through pics. The FB'rs refused to confirm or deny those identified. One guy, claiming to be maga videoing the event, turned out to be BLM. How do I know? He turned up on a leftist interview and stated he was with BLM and was urging on the maga crowd to do more. He was not far behind Babbit when she was killed. He was urging her on. I agree she should not have listened to anyone and not gone through the window.

If they would have just followed the BLM/Antifa model, things would have been fine. Burning, looting and shooting someone in the back of the head is ok, as long as it's a mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First I've had use of force training and taught it to various departments with several different use of force. Except for prisoners All and I mean all require the officer to use it only when someone s life was in danger or in danger of suffering grievous bodily harm. No one was in any danger from Ashley Babbitt.

As for prisons being full of speeders, you have no concept of how the punishment systems work. All the crimes you cite are misdemeanor s and at state level punishable by no more than a year in lockup. Prisons are solely for persons convicted of a felony - confinement of at least a year and a day.

So it might be a good idea that before typing to do a wee bit of research


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

From the new york post









Capitol police hold door for pro-Trump protesters, video shows


A Capitol police officer was seen politely holding the door for pro-Trump protesters to walk out of the building after causing mayhem that forced lawmakers to barricade themselves inside.




nypost.com





From NPR hardly a right wing news outlet









Judge issues the first outright acquittal of a defendant charged over the Jan. 6 riot


A federal judge on Wednesday acquitted a New Mexico man of misdemeanor charges that he illegally entered the U.S. Capitol and engaged in disorderly conduct during last year's riot.




www.npr.org


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Watch this video thru the whole length. The Officers closest to Ms Babbitt do not see her as a threat. Only the Cowardly white shirt that's a good 6 feet away from her. I'd like someone to honestly tell me that this was a justifiable homicide









Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ashli Babbitt at U.S. Capitol


Footage taken inside the U.S. Capitol shows the moments leading up to the shooting of Ashli Babbitt as supporters of President Donald Trump rushed toward the Speaker’s Lobby. The video was licensed from a self-described civil rights activist.




www.nbcwashington.com


----------

